
Our NIPS 2017 “Learning to Run” Approach - marcelsalathe
https://medium.com/@stelmaszczykadam/our-nips-2017-learning-to-run-approach-b80a295d3bb5
======
pavedwalden
That simulation reminds me of the flash game 'QWOP'

~~~
joshdance
Had the same thought. :) I wonder if anyone has done a challenge using that
game which has simpler inputs I believe?

~~~
qwert7890
Simplest RL algorithm (Q-learning) achieves 100m in QWOP:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e27TUmMkOA0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e27TUmMkOA0)

Although it found and exploited a local maximum of "knee scraping" technique
(which humans can replicate) :)

